# Pork Shooters



## culpepersmoke

My first attempt at making shooters.

Started off with a mix of cream cheese and shreded chedder













IMG_0353.jpg



__ culpepersmoke
__ Dec 25, 2013






Used a piece of Kielbasa as the base, wrapped with bacon and slid a slice of Jalapeno in to keep the sides up.













IMG_0354.jpg



__ culpepersmoke
__ Dec 25, 2013






Added the cream cheese mix













IMG_0356.jpg



__ culpepersmoke
__ Dec 25, 2013






Smoked with hickory for until the bacon looked done.













IMG_0361.jpg



__ culpepersmoke
__ Dec 25, 2013






I must say they were very good and a huge hit.


----------



## JckDanls 07

looks good..  I really like the jalapeno idea...   good one


----------



## leah elisheva

Fantastic! Those look like professional appetizers!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking shooters! I too like the jalapeño idea!


----------



## woodcutter

Those look good! Heat and saltiness and smoke together is a great combo.


----------



## disco

I bet your creation was the hit of the party. Stunning!

Disco


----------



## driedstick

Dang it them look great did some last night but I wish I would have thought of the jap pepper thing filling my with just rub and brown sugar


----------



## rshermaniv

What's the mix you used here on cream cheese and sharp cheddar?


----------



## huskerfan1414




----------



## sqwib

Looks like one for the ever growing recipe book.

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## wackyncrazy

Yummo those look good.


----------



## foamheart

LOL... how'd you keep 'em long enough to serve someone else? Such will power should be rewarded!

Those certainly look good. I am assuming my invitation to the party must have been lost in the mail AGAIN this year!

Grats !!!


----------



## scott in kansas

Made these today using the jalapeno rings. I used my homemade bacon, so the bacon width was not as consistant. Smoked with mesquite and cherry. Fantastic!


----------



## Jabiru

They look damn tasty. Just added this to my list!


----------

